# Diseño de contador desde 18 hasta 23 con chips 74163



## skae (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola a todos,

Quería preguntarles unos asuntos por un circuito que estoy montando. 

Tengo que crear un contador con 74x163 y leds que cuente desde 18 hasta 23. He estado dos días haciendo el circuito pero la verdad es que no me sale. Ahora mismo tengo montado dos chips 74163 en cascada contando desde 0 hasta 31, es decir cuenta con los 5 bits correctamente. Las entradas del primero están a 0 y del segundo chip sólo necesito un bit ( entrada A del chip) que está a 1 para que cuente, sino no me cuenta y no lo entiendo porque parece ser que si lo pongo a cero debería funcionar, los demás (B C y D) están a tierra. He leído que ENT y ENP del primer 74163 deben estar a 1, y el RCO del primero debe estar al ENP y ENT del segundo, el RCO del segundo lo tengo al aire.

Ahora bien, no sé como hacer para que comince en 18 y acabe en 23. Según leo por internet, tengo que poner clear a 1 ya que es a nivel bajo y esto sólo se usa para resetear el circuito y como en este caso yo no quiero que pase por cero lo tengo que poner a 1. En mi caso nunca tiene que ir por cero ya que cuenta desde 18 a 23 y tiene que volver a 18 y contar otra vez hasta 23 sin pasar por cero asi que entiendo que CLEAR lo tengo que poner a '1'. 

Tengo entendido que tengo que poner con mis entradas A' D C B A la secuencia del 18 (1 0 0 1 0) y hacer algo con el load pero no sé cómo hacer para que me empiece por 18 y acabe en 23. . 

El circuito queda de esta manera (dibujado en paint de manera cutre y rápida, puede que haya algún error):



Pero básicamente es lo que tengo montado ahora mismo, y me cuenta de 0 a 31. 
¿Cómo puedo hacer para que mi cuenta empiece en 18 y acabe en 23?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 17, 2011)

Eso es fácil.
Si te fijas, verás que este CI tiene una patilla de "LOAD", y cuatro entradas "A, B, C, D". Colocas un número binario en las entradas, y acúas sobre el load, y el contador, pondrá ese numero en la salida, y empezará a contar. Lo que tienes que hacer es decodificar con puertas nand la salida, para que cuando el contador llegue a 24 (23 + 1) haga un LOAD con el número 18...
Un saludo


----------



## skae (Jun 17, 2011)

Entonces, si no he entendido mal. A' D C B A que son mis entradas pongo 10010 ya que es mi entrada (18). A la salida Qa' Qd Qc Qb Qa con puertas NAND detecto el 1 0 1 1 1 (23) y la salida de esos NAND la meto directa a LOAD. 

¿Es así?

Gracias por la respuesta *arribaellobo*.

Por cierto, los load de ambos deben estar conectados entre sí verdad?


----------



## clocko (Jun 17, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Eso es fácil.
> para que *cuando el contador llegue a 24 (23 + 1) haga un LOAD* con el número 18...
> Un saludo







skae dijo:


> con puertas NAND *detecto el 1 0 1 1 1 (23) *y la salida de esos NAND la meto directa a LOAD.




skae no prestaste atencion a lo que te dijo arrivaellobo, el contador tiene que llegar al 24 no al 23 de lo contrario no vas a visualizar el 23 pues el cambio es casi instantaneo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola skae

El contador que pretendes hacer es más fácil de lo que parece.
Ten en consideración un detalle primordial al respecto del IC que utilizas.
Este contador 74LS163 es SINCRÓNICO.
Esto quiere decir que no hace nada si no le aplicas un pulso a su entrada CP(2).
Yo noto, por lo que dices en tus mensajes, que el contador cuenta en binario natural.

Y, como dices en tu mensaje #3 así deberías detectar el 18 y programar 23 en las entradas A D C B A.

El Num 23(Binario) si se verá en los LED’s pues éste contador cambiará a 18(Binario) hasta que le apliques el siguiente pulso en su entrada CP(2).

Nota algo muy importante:
Puedes hacer tu circuito con un solo 74LS163. Cierto ?.

No adivinas Por Qué ?....

Fijate en la secuencia que quieres y nota que el BIT más significativo siempre es alto{1}.
10010=18
10011=19
10100=20
10101=21
10110=22
10111=23
entonces ese LED conectalo al Vcc y claro con su respectiva resistencia.
Ya solo te falta detectar cuando llegue a 7, con una compuerta NAND de 3 entradas, del unico contador que utilizarías.
Claro que sumando todos los BIT’s sería el Número 23 (16+4+2+1=23).

Así que no olvides que este contador es SÍNCRONO y que no hará nada sino hasta que le apliques un pulso en su entrada CP(2). Su Entrada Reset tambíen obedece a esto. Aunque hagas cierta la entrada Reset(1) el contador NO pasará a ese estado sino hasta que le apliques un pulso en su entrada CP(2).

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: La resistencia que aparece en el diagrama es porque la compuerta NAND es de colector abierto.


----------



## skae (Jun 19, 2011)

La idea Carlos es buena, y en caso de que fuera para mí me serviría pero el profesor quiere que lo haga con dos 74163 en cascada.
He estado intentando toda la mañana hacerlo y sigue sin salirme, y la verdad que es un quebradero de cabeza porque no entiendo qué estoy haciendo mal. Lo volveré a intentar ahora y sino pues les volveré a preguntar a ver les pondré el diagrama de mis conexiones a ver si ustedes ven el fallo porque la verdad que llevo varios días en este circuito que parece tan sencillo y no puedo perder más tiempo con él. 

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## skae (Jun 19, 2011)

Bueno chicos aquí estoy otra vez.

Veamos, he estado montando el circuito varias veces y no hace lo que tiene que hacer, lo que me llevó a dudar sobre el diseño del mismo. Ahora bien, me bajé un programa que haces las conexiones y te dice lo que hace el circuito que has diseñado, diseñé esto:



Y los leds en el programa se encienden como debe hacerse, por lo que intuyo que el diseño es correcto. Por si a alguno se le hace difícil entender dicho dibujo he creado este en paint:



Quizás me haya equivocado en algo por lo que resumiré el circuito en pocas palabras:

Primer 74163:
- Conexiones básicas de VCC Y GND en 16 y 8;
- Conexión de Clear a '1' en pin 1
- Conexión de reloj en pin 2
- Entradas ABCD (pin 3,4,5,6) conectadas a 0100 respectivamente;
- Pin 7 conectado con pin 10 del primer 74163 y pin 10 llevado a '1'
- RCO (pin 15) conectado a pin 10 del segundo 74163
- Salidas QA,QB,QC,QD conectadas a resitencias y led's.

Segundo 74163:
- Pin 1: Clear a '1'
- Pin 2: Clock (señal Reloj)
- Pin 3: Conectado a '1'
- Pin 4,5,6: Conectados a '0'
- Pin 7: Conectado a '1'
- Pin 8: Conectado a '0'
- Pin 10: Conectado con RCO del primer 74163
- Pin 11,12,13: Al Aire.
- Pin 14: QA' conectado al led, que en este caso es el de mayor peso.
- Pin 15: RCO al aire.
- Pin 16: Vcc

Lo que he hecho para detectar el '23' es conectar en un chip 7408 las salidas Qa, Qb, Qc y Qa'

Esto es porque el 23 es la secuencia 10111; Hago tres 'And's' dentro del chip: Qa y Qb por un lado y Qc y Qa' por otro. Las salidas de ambos las paso por otro 'And' y esta salida la paso por un inversor ya que el LOAD en este chip es a nivel bajo. Esta salida la conecto con Load de los chips primero y segundo.

Haciendo esto el programa me da como correcto el diseño, pero al realizarlo en la placa me da errores. Y me gustaría que alguien me confirmara que es correcto el diseño y así proceder yo a ver cual puede ser el error ( ya sabemos que en estos casos un simple cable puede volver loco el circuito)

Siento ser pesado, pero este diseño lo tengo que entregar para poder aprobar una asignatura y el profesor se niega a responderme a las dudas por lo que ustedes son la única opción que me queda.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## clocko (Jun 19, 2011)

el circuito que te proporciono MrCarlos en el mensaje #5 funciona correctamente haciendo lo que necesitas, deberias de implementarlo tienes la ventaja de que solo utilizarias un circuito integrado 74ls163 y de que funciona


----------



## skae (Jun 20, 2011)

Sé que funciona, y es perfecto pero en este caso no me vale porque el profesor quiere que lo haga con doss chips. El tema es que me va a examinar y en medio del examen puede decirme, vale, ahora que cuente desde 5 hasta 15 y entonces ya no me vale.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 20, 2011)

Hola skae

Estoy suponiendo que por lo que te dijo tu profesor el contador debe ser decimal y no binario natural.
En este caso si se requieren 2 contadores conectador en cascada y, aparte de contar de 18 a 23 se requeriría restablecerlos a 0 cuando lleguen a 9.

Te sugiero que preguntes a tu profesor que si el contador debe ser decimal o binario.
De la respuesta que te de será el circuito que harás.
[/COLOR] 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## skae (Jun 23, 2011)

Bueno aquí tienen la solución del circuito. Lo dejo por si alguna vez alguien visita este tema llegando desde google (como llegué yo) pues que sepa como es para poner dos 74163 en cascada.

¿El problema que tenía a la hora de montarlo? sinceramente, no lo sé, al final dejando ENP al aire funciona y eso no tiene sentido, pero funciona y al final lo pude entregar.

Gracias a todos los que me ayudaron.


----------

